# layering vinyl for rhinestone templates?



## Brewzer (Oct 2, 2010)

Has anyone tried layering 3mm vinyl and cutting templates from it? I know it would mean an extra step, but i do vinyl signs and banners, and always have scraps laying around.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

This has been talked about before. It can be done but I don't think it's worth the effort and time to do it. Hartco or Graphtec pink material is not that expensive.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Brewzer said:


> Has anyone tried layering 3mm vinyl and cutting templates from it? I know it would mean an extra step, but i do vinyl signs and banners, and always have scraps laying around.


I believe you have to layer more than 4 pieces for it to start working which makes it harder and harder to cut. Then the lift is hard because the hotfix tape sticks to the vinyl really good. 

Best thing to do is to try it yourself since you have the scraps


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep alot of us tried that along time ago, and getting the vinyl all layered up was interesting,, or it got to thick to cut decent,, and then it attracted static like crazy,,,,,,,,,,,

we also used drill presses for plastic folders,, we got from the dollar store, and paper punches,,, oilboard and more,,,,


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Have tried it all mentioned above - except the layer part. Always used single layer of twill or flock with decent results. for me it was more for small production - I went with the IOline for higher production - I will let you know what is next - I am thinking more of sequins - more bling.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I would think that layering would not work because each layer would stretch at a different rate or in different directions, making it impossible for the stones to fall into the holes.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree - with divinebling - on the layering - but it has been a while ago - Twill was used straight - I cut weeded and heat press the flock to a backer board - I believe I had to adjust the holes for the heat process. The sticky flock is much easier and quicker.


----------

